# How long should I punish my PB gourami



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

I've got a 45 gallon community tank that also contains 2 male powder blue gouramis that were the best of buds up until 2 days ago. This little bstrd was bought very young for the companion of the larger who's buddy died of a tumour, so he's 2 years old. The original 2 got along great never a fight. The older one never ever bullied any fish including the smaller problem gourami, but now that the little guy is much bigger, he is now getting territorial and is chasing all the other fish I got from the complete 1/2 of his tank, including the older PB, so I put him into solitary confinement in a 10 gallon quarantine tank I fired up.
Any ideas how I can snap him out of this behaviour like he was before or how long I should leave him in this tank?
Here's some pics to illustrate.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Ok change of plan. I felt sorry for him, so I returned him to the tank after 12 hours in solitary, but put him in a 10x5x6 Netted breeder box and now he's eating again. May leave him in there for a day or 2 and see what happens. I hope we can all get over this. I can't jeopardize the health of my other fish by getting stressed out.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Well change of plan. I reintroduced him to the tank and he couldn’t get his act together. My LFS agreed to take him off my hands. Some little kid will see him and want him for sure. Btw, Pet-smart where this little guy came from approx. 4 months ago, refused to take him back for free for rehoming. Insistent that they don’t take any fish after 14 days. I told them they are a disgraceful retailer considering they are more than proud to showcase their charity, they prompt you to support every time you make a purchase but they see no need for something along the lines of fish. 
Koodos to Big Als as well for supporting the need for this type of service.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Well I apologize that no one had any viable suggestions, but it is usually a tough case.

Happens a lot with new acquisitions, but can still happen even with the veteran community of a tank. It usually involves diet, environment, or tankmates (new/old) but is hard to pinpoint at times.

Friend has a 55 full of rainbows that hasn't changed in 2yrs time, out of nowhere one of the rainbows started being aggressive with all other tankmates. Eventually after exhausting efforts to try to settle the behaviour, the same had to occur; a trip to big al's. 

Heard of other cases where infection or parasites were to blame, and others yet with just minor changes to the landscape of the tank, as I guess the amount of territory coves were lessened..

A shame it had to be that way, but luckily you were able to remedy it for your other fish, and that places like big al's have such policies. Some smaller stores do as well, but Big Al's will almost always cater.

Best of luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Late to the party but generally speaking, you can't change basic and instinctual behaviours of "lower form" animals. They don't have the ability to reason and rationalize.

When sexual maturity is reached and "breeding triggering cues" occur, in the wise words of the late sig, you are playing a game of chess with a pigeon...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hahahah*

That's a great sig quote .... Willie......
Lmao .....i remember that one


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Went back to my LFS the other day and the little guy was sold. Yea it was an unfortunate situation because the little guy had it made in my understocked 45 gallon, had all the room in the world than what he more than likely was adopted into. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

